# Lets see what you got!



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Check out Cruisingdads post "Steps to posting pictures" and post pics of your beautiful boat here! Who's first??????????


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

I'll bite. Not a lot of pictures of her yet but here's our yet to be renamed Swan 41 under sail:


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet! Also, apparently you can post pics under "manage attachments". If you use an off site URL, you can link to a larger file size than the attachments on sailnet will allow, therefore, better pics.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CB...nice...very very nice...want to trade??? 










EDITED...

Fred wanted to show his boat also....  please be nice to him, ok??


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Back by popular demand the s/v Julianna.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Giu, great looking boat. Beautiful, fast and modern! Congrats!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Love the Swan!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Fred's got a nice ride too!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

sailortjk1 said:


> Love the Swan!


Thanks. Sharp looking Bene against a dramatic backdrop. Very nice.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you CB.

I'll bet Fred is a better sailor than most on this site.
I would put money on Fred aginst G anyday.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

good times 









Matt


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I'll bet Fred is a better sailor than most on this site.
> 
> 
> > I am sure he is...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Good thing I don't have low self-esteem, with all these bigger and newer looking boats that look so nice.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I'm still trying to figure out why Fred was hiking <G>


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PB, Fred's boats are all smaller, probably the smallest here....however, he thinks his boat is better than anyone....he got a new Optimist last year...he deserves it...still likes the old one


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Beautiful all!!! What better way to get through the winter. Gotta add this one, of course:


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

*wooohoooo!*


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Bestfriend,

Keep going straigh.. straight. Don't veer off. Remember, you have the right of way!! They're not Sea Rays for God's sake!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

YES, do it like us real man do it over here....  



















*THE PORTUGUESE CHICKEN GAME!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

full speed ahead! um, hey Giu, I don't see a mooring on your tanker, mine were all moored....


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

My wife just told me to tell you that you are crazy and there is no way we are going sailing with you. I told here that it has a training wheel and I will man it!!

HAHA!

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> My wife just told me to tell you that you are crazy and there is no way we are going sailing with you. I told here that it has a training wheel and I will man it!!
> 
> HAHA!
> 
> - CD


Why would your wife tell you that Bestfriend is crazy????


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

You know how she was talking about, me Portugese compadre.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

OK here goes...

























Holy crap, it worked!!!

Notice no training wheel!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Bestfriend - I didn't see much of a bow wake on that tanker, so maybe it was moored <G>.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

from "ragtime"

the idiot
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d43/cardiacpaul/f3fc8bf7.jpg
the cuban
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d43/cardiacpaul/da9b33a1.jpg
the sunset
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d43/cardiacpaul/3bb8411e.jpg
ragtime at rest. (the only one i have any photos of... yet)
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d43/cardiacpaul/d26486e9.jpg


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey CP,

Awesome!! You know where I am at (and what I look like now), stop by anytime!! Also, if you press the little mountain button when posting a new thread, then copy the links into the pop-up it gives you, you will just show pictures. If you have a pop-up blocker on, you will not see it pop up. 

I am heading your way CP!! Freeze my arse off, but better there than at the house. See ya.

- CD


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

we were the ONLY boat out that day, maybe we were crazy. It was the day the C&C 40 disappeared.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

My other boat. For Sale (cheap)


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

OK. Don't laugh. The new boat is coming in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Its my first boat, a 1975 Helms 25'. She is not a bute but I'm learning alot and enjoying it thuroughly.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

kananumpua said:


> Its my first boat, a 1975 Helms 25'. She is not a bute but I'm learning alot and enjoying it thuroughly


I like it....I think its pretty sexy...and the important thing is that you enjoy it...remember its your boat....so screw the others...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*One more set....*

Under Sail








Anchored - Damariscove Island, ME








Just Buffed


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Who's laughin that looks like a fun ride! jotun.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ditto soul searcher here jotun. Nothing to laugh at there.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Halekai,

That's a catalina, right?? What size?? looks big.

Interesting stern...there was a Benetau that has the stern like that...can't remember which...in 95 or abouts...

No breaking lines between deck and stern...cool.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Lets see what else I got, how about an Admiral on a stick.


















Matt


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SS,

I got the same problem..."things" hanging on my boom....


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

That looks like fun The Human Vang! 

Matt


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Giu, looks like a Catalina 36mkII (maybe 34?). I noticed a new Dehler 42 at my marina the other day. Wow, what an amazing boat, at least on the outside. Don't see many of them here, are there a lot in Europe? If so, how are they? 
Great boats everybody, keep 'em comin', this is awesome! And nobody is gonna laugh here. My first couple of boats were Hobie cats and dinghys. The Hobies were some of the funnest boats I have ever sailed in the Ocean!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

soul searcher - something seemed missing from that pic, so I searched it dilligently and found this hidden in there.......


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I think they have run aground from the direction the Bosun is pointing!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

HE HE AYE 

Not aground but tied up. I think it could also say- Hey I can see the House from up here!
Just dont look to close at the block above her hand you will find me out. 

Matt


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> Giu, looks like a Catalina 36mkII (maybe 34?). I noticed a new Dehler 42 at my marina the other day. Wow, what an amazing boat, at least on the outside. Don't see many of them here, are there a lot in Europe? If so, how are they?
> Great boats everybody, keep 'em comin', this is awesome! And nobody is gonna laugh here. My first couple of boats were Hobie cats and dinghys. The Hobies were some of the funnest boats I have ever sailed in the Ocean!


BF,

To me Dehler (now) is one of Europe's best boat manufacturers, (exclude the "insanely expensive" Nautor and the "boring slooooooow" but very good Hallberg).

When looking for a new boat, a while back, the (then) new 44 was a very good contestant, as well as the Grand Soleil 42'R, and almost...almost bought a Bavaria 38 match  sponsored..(glad I didn't).

Truth was that nothing out there was what I wanted, or could fullfill my needs, either not fast for what I wanted or too heavy or really really badly constructed...(that's why I decided to have my boat built from scratch).

But of all boats I looked, the Dehler would be the winner, its very very good, reliable, fast, sturdy, "DEUTSCHE MADE", you know...unfortunately very "rigid" architecture inside and my wife didn't like the layout...

Its one of my favorite makers, for sure, and not too expensive...can behave good in a race (need a lot of modification), but beats any French boat in construction, performance, looks and best of all USED value...there are a lot here...

Still it sayed in my mind and now, when you look at my boat and the Dehler 44 you can see a lot of resemblances....I just went a mile further......


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Winter sucks.

























Thanks G- & CD- for teaching me this trick. You may live to regret it!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

T...I have seen those...

Just looking at them makes my knees hurt....why do you put yourself thru such suffering...no more land in Florida????


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

For half the year it looks like this!!








I'll let you know,I'm headed to FL on Wed!!!!!! Warmth at last. (Even if just for a short time.)


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*Hi Guys...*

It's actually a Catalina 310 only 31 feet and she sails great for her size..


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh yeah, thats right! We talked about that on another thread. Very homey down below with a huge v berth. Hows the cocktail table working out?


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*Oh No!*

Not the coctail table thing again



















Wife and grandchildren,then myself being a wannbe


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*mmmm*

seems like I have issues with the copy and paste thingy I open a jpg copy and paste into thread and i get diddly crap,any suggestions????help


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

I'm not sure what the others are doing, but here's how I post pics. Go to imageshack.us and upload you picture to the site. imageshack.us will then give you a bunch of links for your pic. Copy the "direct link" and paste it between the code here.

For example,
[img]your link


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

cruiser - you can't use the Image tags for a file on your computer. To use the tags, it has to be somewhere on the web, with a link to it. Unless you have software blocking popups, you can use the manage attachments tab on the Post Reply window.


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

Jotun:

What marina is that in Delaware?


----------



## Wayne25 (Jul 26, 2006)

kananumpua:
I have a 1976 Helms 25 I just purchased last fall. #552. Other than my 16' Hobie I bought in 1973 (and still have), It's my first (monohull) sailboat. We had a lot of fun this fall with her and can't wait for April. No pictures of her sailing yet, though.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Heres a few pics of my 1972 Pearson 36.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have much to share yet



















This is our parrot, his name's Bob, he's not allow to land cause he might sink us, so he just tags along


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SVDistantStar said:


> Heres a few pics of my 1972 Pearson 36.


Gas tanks are on the wrong side wheres your crew, every tack switch the tanks, damnit man wheres' the crew????


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Wayne, 
That picture was actually taken at Bohemia Vista in MD.


----------



## kananumpua (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey Wayne. I sent you a PM.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Great shot of the pelican Pappy,Did he land on the stern rail? I also have to compiment you on your choice of flags. 


matt


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

*My Yacht and First Mate*

This is the ultimate Yacht defender... unless the pirates just so happen to be carrying a fish!!


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Maybe that's where all the dingys in the caribbean go. the damn pelicans took em

Matt


----------



## capngregg (Feb 8, 2007)

*Help!*

Sorry to jump in on this thread but I'm trying to find out why I can't start a new thread with a post. I joined this board last week and I have even sent a message to the administrators but have received no reply.

Am I missing a prompt somewhere? Please help.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> This is the ultimate Yacht defender... unless the pirates just so happen to be carrying a fish!!


Do you mean a fish like in a tuna sandwich on multi grain, cause this guy was eye ball'n my sandwich just a little to hard


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC (Sep 25, 2006)

(not so)SERIOUS KETCH ENVY!


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

EscapadeCaliber40LRC said:


> (not so)SERIOUS KETCH ENVY!


oooh! check out the washed up sailboat! Anyone for a refit?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

EscapadeCaliber40LRC said:


> (not so)SERIOUS KETCH ENVY!


Did Surfesq finally put his boat in the water??? That looks a lot like it.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

That is the oddest looking ******* boat I've seen yet. Did you notice the non-functional bridge, probably salvaged from a wrecked sportfisher?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Scary thing is the guy who ownes it is very seroius about his little vessel.
He probaly thinks its the best boat on the marsh.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

capngregg said:


> Sorry to jump in on this thread but I'm trying to find out why I can't start a new thread with a post. I joined this board last week and I have even sent a message to the administrators but have received no reply.
> 
> Am I missing a prompt somewhere? Please help.


Gregg, I sent you a PM. Hope it helps.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

gregg...you need to navigate to the main page for the topic...i.e. general discussion, buying a boat etc.
Then you will see a start new topic icon in the top left side of the window.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It would seem they don't have the







tags


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Stan,
Nice shots of what appears to be a _late_ season return cruise from Block Island - the "new" Jamestown Bridge is shown, minus the old demolished span.

BTW, John's advice is correct. But, you may need to resize those huge files - way too big for some users' screens. Try reducing to 700 pixels wide.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Some foggy weather views during a Newport to Edgartown cruise:








Our crew - daughter and S/O beyond, keeping watch:








Wife and daughter coming aboard, after going to town:


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Heading South*

TB - Shame on you..... a NGBay sailor  I'm heading South (not north from BI) from the Wickford area so the (small) remains of the old bridge are on the other side hidden by the new one.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Difficult to tell at a glance from those views, but I thought that was Narragansett/South Kingstown to port and Jamestown to starboard, but now that I see Dutch Island beyond the span - you were definitely north of the bridge, not south. <g>


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

TrueBlue said:


> Difficult to tell at a glance from those views, but I thought that was Narragansett/South Kingstown to port and Jamestown to starboard, but now that I see Dutch Island beyond the span - you were definitely north of the bridge, not south. <g>


I made the same mistake and I moor in Dutch Harbor.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

Here's my project. 1984 Beneteau First24. It's been sitting for a few years and the interior is rough. It has the typical Beneteau foam/vinyl headliner coming down and a ton of mud dawber nests in the cabinets. Hope to have it in the water this spring.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

http://pictures.aol.com/ap/myAlbums.do?albumId=5545.1262.1171460576287.1

Sorry -- best I can do for now!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Here's our new boat, and probably our home between 2008-2014 or so. It's a custom steel pilothouse motor sailer (more sailer than motor) designed by Phil Friedman N.A. and built in the late '80s to a high degree of skill. She's never seen salt water. Main things to fix or add are to convert a SS holding tank to a diesel day tank, to add a dual Racor "Filter Boss" system, to haul the engine (the pilothouse roof comes off, making it straightforward), maybe do a top rebuild, to weld a thrust bearing, to install an AquaDrive coupler, to install a VariProp wheel I just ordered, to install the new Lofrans Tigre windlass I just bought, to weld in battery mounts (three 8D AGMs, I think), to install the Xantrex inverter/charger, to install a Voyager windvane, a W-H or Comnav autopilot and probably a Furano radar, to fab and install mast steps (I have big feet) and put in a satellite compass for the autopilot, to weld up a bimini that can carry canvas and solar panels, to install an SSB and to get diesel, marine SSB and dive certifications.

Oh, and I want to build a shower for the head, a workshop in the forepeak and to rotate the aft cabin 90 degrees, too. Think I have enough time before June 2009? She's a sweet boat, nonetheless, and I think she'll handle the ocean well.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*nice*

Val,awsome more pics when you can.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Beautiful Vessel JEALOUS!!


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Nice !!!*

Valiente... Wow.. I only have to let my eyes go very slightly out of focus to see a Nauticat 37. I'm sure it is a much refined idea. 
I just finished up the major plumbing to use my FilterBoss as a tank to tank fuel polisher besides the gauge alerted switching of a clogged filter. If you run into any problems (if you don't know already) Andy at KTI Systems is a sailor and was a great help to me by whipping up a schematic to streamline my crude original plans for the system.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Stan,
Although a ketch rig, I was actually thinking more of the traditional pilothouse Nauticat 38 when I saw that photo. The N37, a sloop rig, has more modern lines and a lower profile pilothouse.

Photo of N38:


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Nauticat 37 -


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC (Sep 25, 2006)

MANATEE AMOR


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC (Sep 25, 2006)

FSBO: S/V NINA, used one time only for exploration, needs a little TLC, make offer, Chris Colon


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Boat Pictures*

Here are pictures of our Ranger 23 and our recently acquired Com-pac 16. 


















I also think this is my first post on sailnet.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

fafnir said:


> Here are pictures of our Ranger 23 and our recently acquired Com-pac 16.
> http://www.fafnirnet.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=27&g2_serialNumber=2
> 
> http://www.fafnirnet.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=99&g2_serialNumber=1
> ...


Welcome aboard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Morgan 384


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Hey, EscapadeCaliber40LRC. What kind of dog is that in the water? Is that a Wirehaired Terrier or one of those Schnauzers? Looks like he might have mange.
pigslo


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

EscapadeCaliber40LRC said:


> MANATEE AMOR


Man that's funny as hell

" Hey Manatee, is that a dingy in your pocket or are you just happy to see me '


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Ranger 23*



fafnir said:


> Here are pictures of our Ranger 23 and our recently acquired Com-pac 16.
> http://www.fafnirnet.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=27&g2_serialNumber=2
> 
> http://www.fafnirnet.net/gallery2/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=99&g2_serialNumber=1
> ...


Those Rangers are very sweet boats, the 23, 26 and 29s, plus the Mull-designed 22, they deserve more mention on Sailnet than they get - I guess perhaps because there are not a lot of them around...Unfortunately


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

*reminding me of summer......*

alright.........time to get back in the boat and go sailing.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Me too on the resemblance to the NC38*

<<<Stan,
Although a ketch rig, I was actually thinking more of the traditional pilothouse Nauticat 38 when I saw that photo. The N37, a sloop rig, has more modern lines and a lower profile pilothouse.>>>
TB - I just got the numbers reversed  .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingfool said:


> Those Rangers are very sweet boats, the 23, 26 and 29s, plus the Mull-designed 22, they deserve more mention on Sailnet than they get - I guess perhaps because there are not a lot of them around...Unfortunately


We have been very happy with our Ranger 23. It has an interesting past, we are the second owner. The boat was bought new in 1976 sailed until 1981 and then stuck in the back of a pole barn for 24 years and then I found it. She is in great shape.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Man that's funny as hell
> 
> " Hey Manatee, is that a dingy in your pocket or are you just happy to see me '


Not as funny as this:


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Valiente... Wow.. I only have to let my eyes go very slightly out of focus to see a Nauticat 37. I'm sure it is a much refined idea.
> I just finished up the major plumbing to use my FilterBoss as a tank to tank fuel polisher besides the gauge alerted switching of a clogged filter. If you run into any problems (if you don't know already) Andy at KTI Systems is a sailor and was a great help to me by whipping up a schematic to streamline my crude original plans for the system.


It's cheap insurance and a great comfort when I consider the alternative..glad you like it. The Nauticat is quite similar, I concur. Here's a few more pics of old boat and new-to-us:

























And lastly, the view (in mist) from the outside wheel on the new boat:


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Valiente,
You've made a smart choice with the pilothouse design, considering the cooler climate in Canada. Do you miss the fact that all lines cannot be led back to the aft helm? Such is the situation on our boat, but made easier to singlehand by the use of our autopilot.


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC (Sep 25, 2006)

Magen's Bay, Jost, The Admiral, Tortola, The Narrows, Alligator Cays and just a peek at St. John three weeks ago


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

what size are the photos you guys post? 

The message keeps coming back stating the file is too big. I've downsized it to something useless and I stll get the same message


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Waymar,

Go look at the post I did on "How to post pictures on Sailnet"

That will help.

- CD


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

After much cyberpain, here are a few random shots (Lake Ontario - Thousand Islands).

Thanks Cruisingdad for figuring this out!!!










http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u114/waymar32/DSC00934sailnet.jpg

http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u114/waymar32/DSC00812.jpg


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

waymar, nice shots. If you use the square with the mountain icon, you can copy and paste the URL and the picture will come up in your post instead of the link.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

Waymar83 said:


> After much cyberpain, here are a few random shots (Lake Ontario - Thousand Islands).
> 
> Thanks Cruisingdad for figuring this out!!!


your photo links had  instead of [img] tags and the first had a double http tag


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Great photos Mark. Is it me, or do your kids seem somewhat disinterested in Dad's obsession?


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks guys!

I'll get it soon enough...thanks..


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

True Blue:

Funny, the wife and kids both used the same expression: "Dad's obsession". 

They are good about it and humour me. The kids are somewhat less interested in light wind sailing - they like to push. Which is what we do when mom is not on board. When "the admiral" is aboard (as I borrow a monniker appropriately used), we reef.....


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Here is a scene many of us dread!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Valiente,
> You've made a smart choice with the pilothouse design, considering the cooler climate in Canada. Do you miss the fact that all lines cannot be led back to the aft helm? Such is the situation on our boat, but made easier to singlehand by the use of our autopilot.


I like the pilothouse because it's like the world's best lit sail locker I can lie down in. It's really nice in dodgy weather, though, because it stays warm a lot longer from ambient engine heat. In summer, there's a greenhouse effect though, that means in the tropics we'll be under an as-yet undesigned bimini/solar panel/Pardey-style awning.

The best part of the pilothouse is that the floor lifts to give all-around engine access: there's a Westerbeke 52 down there, two 100 gallon water tanks, a water heater, a pump, a manifold and the first of several bus bars.

I will be putting in three 8D batteries in steel framing and a Racor dual "Filter Boss" fuel system I bought at the boat show, plus I will be changing a 40 gallon SS former holding tank into a diesel tank...currently it's just a water ballast tank...I have a plastic 40 gallon tank behind a cabinet next to the head at the moment. Haven't decided where the inverter should go...it's kinda big.

Most of the sail control lines ARE back aft on the "poop deck". The outside steering station can't be seen in the photos, but it's essentially an 18" deep footwell with two three-inch scuppers leading aft. It's very safe and dry, and the transom-hung rudder has a tiller head, meaning with windvane on and the hydraulics on "bypass", I have hands-free steering for passagemaking that is pretty bulletproof. (I actually prefer the tiller, but having a couple of wheels is something I'm learning to like).

The halyards aren't led aft, but that's not a big hardship with what are essentially 32 inch high inch and a quarter pipe "lifelines"...it's difficult to fall off. More difficult still if I put in granny bars. I discovered that last week when I climbed aboard and wiped out on the deck ice...the camber of the deck is good, but not that good. The mast is easy to tend and there are eight sheet stoppers for the various lines and lifts. Every halyard has a spare, save for the topping lift. The mast itself pivots in its four foot tall

I ordered a new traveller from Garhauer to replace the old Harken with the "tab stops" (not the right name, but they were irritating as hell). I'm going to recycle that track for a pole lift track (there isn't one at the moment.)

Lots to do, but I wanted...and I think got...a vessel with "good bones". It's a pretty exciting...if sometimes exhausting...time for us. Thanks for the nice words.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Waymar83 said:


> Here is a scene many of us dread!


You should see it with half a foot of ice on it. I've got icicles running out my scuppers! Nice shots, by the way. We want to do the Thousand Islands before we leave.


----------



## welshwind (Feb 27, 2005)

*Too much snow*

I got caught working too much. We pulled the boat, but I didn't get it covered before 12" of snow fell. It was strange to have to shovel out my boat before I could get below to finish removing some items. Ugh!


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*This time with FireFox/Mozilla instead of IE - Problem Solved*


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Wow, Stan, great boat! I am envious. What is she like out of site of land? Must be a dream. And welcome to Firefox, you will be much happier.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Coastal Cruiser For Me*

Bestfriend - I've only left land just over the horizon and that's probably all I'll ever do in the NE now or further south one of these days when the 'job' is a thing of the past. The boat has stickers on it from the Bahamas from the first owner in the SE so it has seen more ocean than I have. Maybe when I return the boat to its original stomping grounds in the SE the Bahamas may see it again......


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

That is a nice NC33 Stan, have always admired yours from the first time we met at Prudence Island. My humble NC33 is a bit older, but we love her just the same.

This was taken during a raft-up for the evening, at that same spot on Prudence island, after sailing all day:


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

Stan and True Blue, great looking little ships! They must have alot of room down below for 33' boats, how do they sail?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

freddy4888 said:


> Stan and True Blue, great looking little ships! They must have alot of room down below for 33' boats, how do they sail?


Thanks freddy,

Very roomy down below - great having the pilothouse connecting the aft cabin with forward cabins, makes it seem much larger than it's LOA.

I believe Stan's is a tall rig, like mine, 5'-2 draft, so it carries a respectable amount of sail. With a 9 ton displacement though, we need a good amount of wind to get close to doing hull speed. I've had her sailing at 7 knots in an 18 kt wind coming from the Vineyard last year.

Motorsailing is what Traditional Nauticats were designed for and they do that very well - 8 to 8.5 knot cruising speed, 9+ knots high end. Twin 80 gal tanks makes for a decent range under power.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*NC331 Sailing*

The upwind sailing is what I expected - OK, but not very close especially tough for me to accept trading in a Catalina C320 which kept up with or passed anything except J-Boats in its size range on NGBay.... and I could give a flying fig about all the postings that say otherwise.
Downwind I was pleasantly surprized at how close I could sail to DDW - yes... I know that's not the fastest point of sail downwind but it's a narrow bay and many times it IS the best/Easiest way to get around. The spread of the rig from the mizzen to the genoa way up there on the bow sprit allows me to get so much closer to DDW without any blanketing of the 2 forward sails than I ever could in any other boat I've owned.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TB sorry..........ihihihihihihihihihihih    

7kts    on 18!!!!!!   

   ihihihihihihihihihih

Sorry......   

was the engine on????


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

TB,

For your information: I know of a boat in Portugal where the owner is not there and you can get free parts. A little snow damaged, but hey... they are free!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

"Down goes Fraiser, down goes Fraiser!"


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm so happy to have made your day Giu . . . I mean, Capt. Ron.  

BTW, looks like you guys were haulin' ass at a respectable 3-4 kts in that Formosa.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

I've really enjoyed going through this thread. Some very proud sailors! Beautiful well kept boats.

Valiente, if you have'nt been the Thousand Islands is great sailing, even for relatively deep draft boats ( Waymar draws 5'9" and we get into most anchorages). We've only been sailing there for a few years so have only scratched the surface....so many bays and secluded anchorages, clear water (since the zebra mussels) and (with global warming) the water temp hit 22C for a while in 2005!








.
Crew getting ready for a new season (March 2004)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> TB,
> 
> For your information: I know of a boat in Portugal where the owner is not there and you can get free parts. A little snow damaged, but hey... they are free!


YOU JUST DARE MISTER&#8230;&#8230;..YOU JUST DARE&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.  

I'll set my killing dog on you, you know&#8230;the one that LOOKS LIKE A DOG!!!!!  

&#8230;&#8230;by the way, after the "French Connection" mishap it has been guarded by a local retired fisherman, and his wife&#8230;&#8230;now not even curious people can approach!!!!

Besides&#8230;what would you do with real fast boat parts???? 

Huh???? Sell them??? Surely you couldn't use them on your catalina&#8230;.    



bestfriend said:


> "Down goes Fraiser, down goes Fraiser!"


Care to explain??? Please???? I'm in the US but still a Portuguese&#8230;..



TrueBlue said:


> I'm so happy to have made your day Giu . . . I mean, Capt. Ron.
> 
> BTW, looks like you guys were haulin' ass at a respectable 3-4 kts in that Formosa.


Yes you made...I have a lot of respect for you...by the way....I kinda found the Cat's (yours and christyleigh's) kinda cute.....they must be great for coastal hollidays....no stress...just sitting there.....
For the record its not my kind of boat...I just find them cute...OK????

(must resist urge to sail slow....must resist....must resist...I already regret the ride on the formosa....damn...)

Hey Waymar....are you doing ice sculptures???? or preparing an ice party????


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

bestfriend said:


> "Down goes Fraiser, down goes Fraiser!"





Giulietta said:


> Care to explain??? Please???? I'm in the US but still a Portuguese&#8230;..


I'll take a stab . . .I believe bestfriend was referring to a famous Howard Cosell quote (sports announcer), when Cassious Clay (sp) knocked out Frazier in the world heavyweight boxing championship.

Guess you have to be old enough to remember that -


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*Respect While Insulting Someone's Boat ???*

Ya know Giu...... I used to have some respect for you but the more crap you spout off - the less you deserve. Yayyyy Giu !!!!! you have the fastest boat on the planet.... Yayyy.... Giu...... Yayyyy..... Praise Giu ...... If that's what sailing is to you - enjoy. 
Some of us love our cute little boats that are slow by your standards. Some would build one like yours if they had your money - I wouldn't.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Don't let him bother you Stan, Giu's just doing what he does best, brag about his own boat while making jokes about everyone else's. 

He can be offensive, but we all learn to tolerate him, after growing thicker skin in the Fight Club.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Giu! If its speed you want you should have considered this  :


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Ya know Giu...... I used to have some respect for you but the more crap you spout off - the less you deserve. Yayyyy Giu !!!!! you have the fastest boat on the planet.... Yayyy.... Giu...... Yayyyy..... Praise Giu ...... If that's what sailing is to you - enjoy.
> Some of us love our cute little boats that are slow by your standards. Some would build one like yours if they had your money - I wouldn't.


Christyleigh

Please, it must have been something lost on translation...I was actually stating that I like the Cats your and TB's..

The speed joke was for TB, and it was not my objective to be ofensive, to you or him. I have been joking with him for a while, he knows I mean no offense. With you, obviusly.....

If you understood that, I appologise, OK? Its not what I mean...I'm not like that at all...

I actually said I liked your boat, sir...please don't go there, ok?

I do like those boats, I substitute cute by good looking, nice, pretty etc.

I also meant that I wouldn't mind going "slower" if I had one...which is a first....

I never mentioned the price of my boat to anyone (except to T34C a while back), and I don't need to do it...not here for sure....

If you knew me....but you don't...

Yayy to you too, whatever that means....I'm not a cow....


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> Guess you have to be old enough to remember that -


Good one TB, you got me.

TB is right Giu, its a Howard Cosell quote that now is used jokingly to mean that you got "hit" with a good comeback.

Waymar - thanks for the nice comment on the thread, I enjoy seeing everyone's boats too. Thats what this thread is about. Remember everyone, we all have our own personal preferences and we are all friends here.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

christyleigh said:


> Ya know Giu...... I used to have some respect for you but the more crap you spout off - the less you deserve. Yayyyy Giu !!!!! you have the fastest boat on the planet.... Yayyy.... Giu...... Yayyyy..... Praise Giu ...... If that's what sailing is to you - enjoy.
> Some of us love our cute little boats that are slow by your standards. Some would build one like yours if they had your money - I wouldn't.


Ah come on now. That's a bit harsh. I know he prattles on a bit, Iberians tend to be like that, you just can't shut the buggers up, but I'm sure he never means to be offensive.

Unlike some I could mention.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Our "Cute" Bayfield....


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

christyleigh said:


>


Very nice. How does she sail?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Waymar83 said:


> Nice looking boat. We draw 5' 8" in the "expedition boat" (the pilothouse cutter) and maybe even less at the moment because we haven't filled her with gear (yet). The Viking 33 draws a good six feet due to the fin, and that got us into trouble in 2005 when we left the Murray Canal into Presqu'ile Bay in mid-October. The combination of late-season water level lowering on Lake Ontario and a persistent and strong north-east wind created what I swear was a "seiche" in the Bay and despite being in the marked fairway (narrow enough as it is) we ran aground. We powered off, but were trailing loads of weeds into the Bay, and as soon as I found eight feet of water around me, I did sharp turns, figure 8s and "S"s until I felt the snagged vegetation come off the rudder and the keel with a bump, after which we immediately picked up a knot and half of speed. When we hit the lake proper, there was six feet of water and 25 knots of wind on the beam...but I was very happy to be sailing in it, despite the cold splashes!
> 
> Going in and out of there in an adverse wind is not my favourite thing to do, even though the bottom is not likely to hurt the boat.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

billangiep said:


> Our "Cute" Bayfield....


Nice riding sail, there. I've never understood why more people don't use them in an anchorage.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks Valiente , I made the riding sail out of an old jib, added some renforcement in the corners, installed grommets and bent on few hanks. It has reduced sailing around on the hook by more than fifty percent and also now my wind scoop stays full an added benift.
Bill,


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Waymar83 said:


> I've really enjoyed going through this thread. Some very proud sailors! Beautiful well kept boats.


Waymar...I only saw now in your photo...you have an Attalia??? Cool I sailed in one in 84 and 85, in Lisbon....Very nice layout inside...but the sofas were orange!!! 80's style.... man that boat brings a lot of memories....we were really wild then.....

Pretty cool boat...I am sure you love it....

The one we sailed had a very bad engine, kept quiting, and broke the rudder shaft.

That was a very nice boat...


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our Brazilian-built Fast 345 "FastForward" at her slip and riding the Inflow Express in Howe Sound


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*Silver Raven*

Bit of a test to see if this works. Given my tech know how I'll probably end up posting pic of me naked and even I don't want to see those. 

Anyway this should be a couple of shots of Raven. Van de Stadt 34, steel, she's going on for twenty year old and not exactly the fastest round the buoys race you will ever see but a nice sea boat, built like a brick outhouse and very comfortable down below, albeit more gypsy caravan than high tech marvel.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Max's first sail on Moondance. 5.6 knots, Jib only! (and yes, I know the fenders are on deck, lazy day).


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

NOW HERE THIS, NOW HERE THIS. Please reduce the pixle size of your photos my PC keeps going into wide screen and Im going blind trying to read the ridiculously small text.

THAT IS ALL.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Are my photos doing that to anyone else? They look ok on mine, so do everyone else's photos.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Photos are just fine! Great for Max to take the wheel! Must be a thrill for him and for dad too!

(My laptop did resize something on screeen, even though I have a a wide screen). But I enjoy the photos.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Tdw, it was your second photo, is happens on some of the other pages not all. any ideas.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*looks good*

*BF,

Looks great,nice pics
*


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Palmetto Moon at the dock. 








The Rookies, hard at work.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

billangiep said:


> Thanks Valiente , I made the riding sail out of an old jib, added some renforcement in the corners, installed grommets and bent on few hanks. It has reduced sailing around on the hook by more than fifty percent and also now my wind scoop stays full an added benift.
> Bill,


As I said, it's such a good idea and you can use any old jib with a bit of Dacron sewn through at the corners that I don't know why I don't see more of them. The wind scoop idea is an added bonus, because without a countervailing force to keep the boat head to wind, I imagine (having yet to use a scoop) that the wind scoop itself could move the boat around a bit until it collapsed like a spinnaker's shoulder.


----------



## Waymar83 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey Bestfriend!

Good initiative on the thread - alot of people got into it. lots of proud owners!! 

Got me thinking sailing again.....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

SimonV said:


> Tdw, it was your second photo, is happens on some of the other pages not all. any ideas.


Interesting. That's been happening to me as well but I don't know why. The image you mention is not effecting my display but something is. Weird.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm not a computer geek, so I could be off on this, but I believe certain images may vary in size with monitor resolution settings. This can be adjusted on my computer by going into *Control Panel* (Windows XP Pro), then *Display*. I currently have it set to 32 Bit, 1280 x 1024 resolution. This makes text, icons and graphics of a smaller size in proportion to photos.

Others may have lower resolution settings, resulting in text running off the right side of the screen - requiring constant scrolling.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

TB,
I was just about to tell you that my screen is set to 1280x1024 so that cannot be the problem. Then I remembered that I have the problem only on my laptop at home not on this machine which is the PC in my office. Some people can be a bit thick at times. I'll check out the laptop settings at home this evening.
TD


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

*'71 Cheoy Lee 42' Cutter Ketch*

Greetings!

While I don't "own" this one, 'tis my brother's, and I get to use it as often as I wish - e'en if he can't come along.

We didn't take this one, but here she is under sail:









The bow:









The stern with her current name (haven't decided to rename or not - I like the name myself):









Aside from the damage the leaky portholes and hatches caused at some point, the interior is in really good shape.  We do have some work to do though...

Enjoy!

Peace, Love, and Light,

/s/ Jon C. Munson II


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jon - looks like your brother's Bayfield done growed up!


----------



## jmunson2 (Sep 5, 2006)

Growed up would be an understatement - the thing ballooned about twice its size in less than 9 months!

I'm really looking forward to the "innagural" sail down from Portsmouth near the end of next month - that is going to be a treat!

Jon


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Hello, all, I guess it's time I showed off my new baby. I have been signed up on this forum for a few years but never posted. I have never sailed a "real" boat before last weekend when I took out the "Platano Grande" on my home waters(New Melones), near Sonora, Ca.
My intire sailing career consists of about a dozen times out on my Sunfish, this cutter is a whole new world.
Anyway, heres a few pics of te maiden voyage.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Goose,
Looks like you're all enjoying yourselves. What could be better?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Goose...welcome from the world of the lurkers into the light! <g> Congrats on the new boat...she looks jaunty and the pop-top is cool. Enjoy her and don't let 3 foot-itis creep in too quickly!! <g>


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Goose- Congrats! Great looking boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Can someone please provide a link to Cruisingdad's instructions on how to post a picture. I can't seem to get mine to post. 

Jeff


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll try a copy and paste. Don't know how to provide a link to a thread.

Cruisingdad







vbmenu_register("postmenu_111087", true); 
Senior Member
Join Date: Jul 2006
Posts: 1,072 
Rep Power: 2









*Steps to posting pictures* 
Ok, as the designated village idiot of computers, I am going to put the steps in to post pictures!!! Here we go:

1) Go to www.photobucket.com. This is a free service (and a paid service, depending on your level). Sign up, following the instructions. You will have an id and password to record for future postings.

2) On the right side (nicely placed beside the ads of Victroia Secret stuff), under Upload Images and Videos, you will see a Browse Button. Click on it and give it the location of your pics (whether you are getting them from your hard drive or a web site).

3) Click Upload, and the pictures will be saved in 'MY ALBUM'. Under those pictures, which you can view at the bottom of MY Album, you have various options (which I will not go into), but the URL address is important. Decide the picture you want to post, then click on the URL image, then press Control+C for copy.

4) Go to sailnet, and begin to type a new message or thread. In your thread (at the top) is a yellow button with the picture of a mountain. Press this and a pop-up will ask you for the URL location. Press Control+V to paste it.

*** NOTE, if you have a firewall/good virus protection, YOUR COMPUTER WILL NOT ALLOW SAILNET TO OPEN THIS POP-UP BOX - SO YOU MUST TURN THIS OFF (Which has been my problem, incidentally, and did not know it).

5) Your picture is there and will appear when you press submit.

6) If you have any problems, PM me or write back here and Cruisingdad will help. Don't feel ashamed. No one is as piss-poor at this as I am, so you won't be the dumbest. I will help!!!

- CD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Goose cool photos, cool boat, congratulations....

For a moment I could swear you were one of the ZZ TOP guys, then I received confirmation you were....when I saw the big speakers at the companionway, on the 4th photo!!!

One of my favorite all time bands.....

enjoy your boat....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailortjk1 said:


> I'll try a copy and paste. Don't know how to provide a link to a thread.
> 
> 4) Go to sailnet, and begin to type a new message or thread. In your thread (at the top) is a yellow button with the picture of a mountain. Press this and a pop-up will ask you for the URL location. Press Control+V to paste it.
> 
> ...


To makes the posting to Sailnet step a little simpler if you have your photo bucket window open and you click on "IMG CODE" of the relevent image then back to sailnet and "paste" you achieve the same result. This method is not effected by pop up blockers or firewalls.


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

As an option to using photo bucket, try image shack (http://www.imageshack.us). You don't have to sign up and the uploading process is very straightforward.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

I'm a little confused here gang. What's wrong with using the "manage attachments" button a the bottom of the page?

Thank's for all the compliments on my boat. 
LOL, Giu,, I'm not a member of ZZTop, but I do like they're music. The stereo went in before the VHF and depth sounder, some things are just more important than others, right.
I ordered a Cobra F55 and an antenna from BassPro last week, the radio arrived, but I'm still waiting on the antenna. I have the sounder/fishfinder but haven't installed it yet. I'm still trying to decide which way I want to mount the transducer.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

goose..."managing attachments" forces the size of the picture and KB's used down considerably. Otherwise it is fine.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Goose,

So what do you like to listen to when out on the briney ? I'm a music freak so I always like to know what others are listening too.

No one else has mentioned this so maybe they know something I don't, but from where I'm sitting there is something weird about your rig. You've got twin headsails mounted on two inner forestays that to my mind should be running parallel to each other. Then you have a masthead forestay that is not being used at all. Doesn't look right.

I'd also guess that your rig is far too loose even for the drifting conditions you were sailing in on the day the pics were taken.

Anyway, have fun, she's a nice sturdy looking boat.

cheers

TD


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Goose,
> 
> So what do you like to listen to when out on the briney ? I'm a music freak so I always like to know what others are listening too.
> 
> ...


Hey you "upsidedown" leave ZZ alone...who cares how the stays are rigged??? He can move just with the air pressure changes caused by those Woofers facing back while playing "She's got legs". 

Look at the guy.....does he look like he cares???? he's a relaxed sailor...as long as it goes forward by force of wind...he's happy.

Nice pics...I like the beard too.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hey you "upsidedown" leave ZZ alone...who cares how the stays are rigged??? He can move just with the air pressure changes caused by those Woofers facing back while playing "She's got legs".
> 
> Look at the guy.....does he look like he cares???? he's a relaxed sailor...as long as it goes forward by force of wind...he's happy.
> 
> Nice pics...I like the beard too.


Hey man, picking on Goose I am not ! 

There will be no rigged stays on this board. Everything is to be fair and square. 

Everybody's crazy for a hirsute man !


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hirsute....there's a word that reminds me of my sweet aunt Jamila....










Poor soul she got dumped by Pigslo, and is looking for a new boyfriend...do you have an email I can forward her??? she says she loves Australia...she could run around "upside down" with out underwear    all day long, just for you...    

Hirsute, huh????? well there's allways a first


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

tdw said:


> Goose,
> 
> So what do you like to listen to when out on the briney ? I'm a music freak so I always like to know what others are listening too.
> 
> ...


I have XM aboard so I listen to alot of different music, just depends on the mood at the time. I had bluegrass going most of the time, nothin' like some Bill Monroe in the wind. 
OK, I must confess. The masthead stay was my idea. Being new to anything larger than a Sunfish I didn't like only having the jibs as stays. I learned alot this trip, I now know I don't need it, so it's gone. I know I need to straighten up the mast some too, but I'm not sure how to go about it. All things I'll figure out with ya'lls help, but I'm in no rush. 
One thing you guys have to remember,,LOL, I DON'T know how to sail, let alone rig a boat. I'm learning this stuff at 51, and lovin' it.

Thanks for the back-up Giu.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Hirsute....there's a word that reminds me of my sweet aunt Jamila....
> 
> Poor soul she got dumped by Pigslo, and is looking for a new boyfriend...do you have an email I can forward her??? she says she loves Australia...she could run around "upside down" with out underwear    all day long, just for you...
> 
> Hirsute, huh????? well there's allways a first


Ahhhhhhh!!! Not that Bluebottle oh please not that. Fella I reckon you be talkin to is [email protected]. she'd be just his type I reckon.

by the way, have you ever considered that it might be you lot that are upside down ? Hmmm ???


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TD...I'm still laughing at your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Upsidedown


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Faster said:


> Our Brazilian-built Fast 345 "FastForward" at her slip and riding the Inflow Express in Howe Sound


Faster...somehow your photos did not show when I was away...saw them now....VERY VERY IMPRESSIVE photo with the spinnaker...I like the guy holding the camera...the whole photo shows movement...

Nice boat...speaks Portuguese, like mine!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Another one I had here...


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*Better than Giulietta's aunt*

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachments/gear-maintenance/176-cleaning-jib-brise-typique.jpg?d=1161520345[/IMG]


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

...it will be when it loads properly...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

needs


----------



## JustinC25 (Sep 13, 2006)

*My Catalina 25*

I've been lurking on these forums for a while and posted once or twice. I love seeing photos of everyone's sailboats. Here are a few photos of my 1982 Catalina 25 that I bought just over a year ago. It's my first boat and I'm only 24, so I'm sure someday I will move up and buy a larger boat like so many of you have. In the mean time, I love my Catalina 25.

Here I am sailing by Thomas Point near Annapolis, MD.









Sailing through the Chesapeake Bay Bridge:









Sailing on the Chesapeake Bay:


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

JustinC25 said:


> Here I am sailing by Thomas Point near Annapolis, MD.


Nice shots Justin.

We sailed a twenty five footer for a long time before we moved up.

Problem is, we want to move up again.

I'm sure Sailor Mitch will like your pic's. I think thats the same light house that is on his avatar.

Keep'em coming.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*A lot better than Giulietta's soi-disant aunt*


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Where'd it go?


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I am actually providing architectural services that are assisting in converting Thomas Point Shoal Lighthouse to a museum. Its really neat to actually be up in TPL after sailing around it all these years. 

Jeff


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

*dogged pursuit*








This should work...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

paulk said:


> http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachments/gear-maintenance/176-cleaning-jib-brise-typique.jpg?d=1161520345[/IMG]


Here ya go Paul....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JustinC25 said:


> I've been lurking on these forums for a while and posted once or twice. I love seeing photos of everyone's sailboats. Here are a few photos of my 1982 Catalina 25 that I bought just over a year ago. It's my first boat and I'm only 24, so I'm sure someday I will move up and buy a larger boat like so many of you have. In the mean time, I love my Catalina 25


Justin, I want that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! see photo...where did you get it??? Please....the spi pole holder....tell me tell me.....


----------



## JustinC25 (Sep 13, 2006)

I bought it from Defender last summer. It is a Forespar spinaker pole chock. Defender's item number for the one I bought is 600144, but go to their site (www.defender.com) and search for "pole chock". You will see a few different types and make sure you get the correct size for your pole. For the forward portion I used a clip and eyelet on my bow pulpit. 








It's out of the cabin now and in a much more convenient location.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you.....

G


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*One of my other boats..*

I also have a sail for it!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Thank you thank you thank you.....
> 
> G


Me too, Me too, Me too.

thats a truely neat arrangement. Other than lashing the damn thing to the lifelines I which is a pain, I've been trying to find some way of getting the pole of the deck for ever and a day. Nice one.

(probably still have to lash cos it will fall out all the time. Us being upside down and all.  )


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> (probably still have to lash cos it will fall out all the time. Us being upside down and all.  )


Just install it Upside down!!!!   Then it will upside right!!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Just install it Upside down!!!!   Then it will upside right!!!


Bluebottle, I'm going to have to switch it back. All the blood is rushing to my head. I checked with my doctor and he said that we should be reading up on some fella called Newton. Some newfangled invention called gravity, I think it was. Sounds like mumbo jumbo to me but we will see. Next they'll be telling us that the Sun not the Earth is the centre of the galaxy. Don't get me started on the Easter Bunny and Santy Claws.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jeff_H said:


> I am actually providing architectural services that are assisting in converting Thomas Point Shoal Lighthouse to a museum. Its really neat to actually be up in TPL after sailing around it all these years.
> 
> Jeff


Maybe we should start a lighthouse thread. The TPSL is one of if not the most lovely lighthouse I've ever seen. How bad does the weather get (meaning sea state, bang crash and all that) in that area. The thing looks so damn delicate. If I was Bill Gates I'd buy that and live in it, Bugger the ugly great mansion.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Faster,
Bluebottle's heads up made me go looking for the shot mit spinnaker. Nice one. 
TD


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> Faster,
> Bluebottle's heads up made me go looking for the shot mit spinnaker. Nice one.
> TD


Thanks TD - here's the original shot, the other was severely cropped - I finally figured our how to do some resizing.


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

tdw said:


> Maybe we should start a lighthouse thread. The TPSL is one of if not the most lovely lighthouse I've ever seen. How bad does the weather get (meaning sea state, bang crash and all that) in that area. The thing looks so damn delicate. If I was Bill Gates I'd buy that and live in it, Bugger the ugly great mansion.


The major enemy of the Chesapeake's screwpile lighthouses (of which TPL is the last one remaining at its original site) down through the years has been ice. Drifting ice packs wiped out many of them. If you note around TPL, there are a couple of piles of rip-rap to protect it. The occasional hurricane hasn't helped, either.

Jeff, I'm a member of the Annapolis Maritime Museum and saw your name in one of the newsletters for designing a tool shed or some such thing on TPL. It has to be cool to work on that project in any capacity.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Here's some pictures of Synergy:

Synergy in her hurricane moor. This was taken after Isabelle as I was getting her rerigged.










Synergy out of the water from astern showing off her low wetted surface and easily driven hull for her day.










Jeff


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

From a series of shots on tacking single-handed, this is the beginning of the tack.









And another shot from the same day a couple tacks later.










And me hanging about back home at the dock,










With regards to Thomas Point Shoal Lighthouse, We did a project to enclose the optics room and the Coast Guard and NOAA equipment currently in use in the TPSL.

Jeff


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Lovely boat, Jeff.. nice paint too.

I'm a bit surprised to see a single spreader rig at 38 feet. Interested to know if you'd change that if the opportunity arose......


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Pole Brackets*



tdw said:


> Me too, Me too, Me too.
> 
> thats a truely neat arrangement. Other than lashing the damn thing to the lifelines I which is a pain, I've been trying to find some way of getting the pole of the deck for ever and a day. Nice one.
> 
> (probably still have to lash cos it will fall out all the time. Us being upside down and all.  )


Another alternative is to look around for the raised brackets used by CS, gets the pole up about six inches but keeps it well secured (same brackets fore and aft). The pic also shows the midships cleat with bail which is very useful for single-handed docking (one line led from this cleat directly to a dock cleat will hold the boat to the dock)...Nice features.


----------



## robbathurstnb (Feb 24, 2007)

I purchased this 1990 Schock 23 last July. Still getting used to it.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailingfool-

I'd take the tape off those turnbuckles if I were you. Taped turnbuckles are a good point of failure on a lot of sailboats... the taping causes the turnbuckles to corrode much faster than if they weren't taped...


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*tape*



sailingdog said:


> Sailingfool-
> 
> I'd take the tape off those turnbuckles if I were you. Taped turnbuckles are a good point of failure on a lot of sailboats... the taping causes the turnbuckles to corrode much faster than if they weren't taped...


Thanks for the caution. The tape comes off every November, and to date there's no evidence of any corrosion. To the extent that is a practical risk, I'll take it rather than risk a sheet hanging mid-tack...there are occasions when such an occurance could be very disconcerting...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> Another alternative is to look around for the raised brackets used by CS, gets the pole up about six inches but keeps it well secured (same brackets fore and aft). The pic also shows the midships cleat with bail which is very useful for single-handed docking (one line led from this cleat directly to a dock cleat will hold the boat to the dock)...Nice features.


Yes that is a neat arrangement also. The thing I love about the other is that there are no attachments to the deck itself. I have a real aversion to drilling holes in the deck. Thanks nonetheless.

TD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is from my first rigging of her to see what my winter projects would be.

Charlie


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Re: midship cleats. I made two teak pads for my Viking 33 to address just this issue. I cambered the pads outboard to shed water and to allow the cleats to clear the toerail to avoid some chafe and hardening of the dockline there. I installed Herreshoff-style cleats and through-bolted them with the methods discussed elsewhere recently. I can hold a mid-ship "spring" line in one hand, slow down to dock, leave the tiller and jump off the side onto the finger, throwing if necessary this mid-ship line onto the stern bollard to slow the boat to a stop and then cleating off at the mid-ship bollard. If conditions are benign, I'll carry the stern line and the mid-ship spring in one hand and control the boat easily. The bow can fall off a bit, but is easily brought back to the point where I can reboard and chuck them onto the main dock.

Fabricating and installing mid-ship cleats that run clear of the toerails were one of the better improvements I made, and I don't know why they are missing from so many boats. They are also a good place to lash spreader halyards or to hang boarding ladders off the side.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Hate to rub it in but Feb. in Florida


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Nah SS, if ya hated to, ya wouldn't have posted it <G>.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

werebeagle said:


> This is from my first rigging of her to see what my winter projects would be.
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,

Nice boat, looks to me like you have the fun/money ratio worked out just right!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingfool said:


> Charlie,
> 
> Nice boat, looks to me like you have the fun/money ratio worked out just right!


Thanks, plus there's plenty of lakes here in CO I can put her in. Much larger and I'd have a lot farther to travel to get her in somewhere where I could actually sail instead of constantly tacking.

I'm looking forward to the first sail in her this spring. And now that the snow has finally melted, I can get the cover off and start some of the projects.

Charlie


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

maestro said:


> alright.........time to get back in the boat and go sailing.


Hey Maestro,

I think the Melgi pics are supposed to go on sailinganarchy...


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

*Cs 36t*

After seeing Jeff's Farr my CS now looks a little slower than before...


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

My CS34 says your CS36 is a speed demon!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi this is my boat, and my brother. One day I have a big boat!!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I like your boat, Fred. My name is Max. I like sailing on my Dad's boat. What is the name of your boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bestfriend said:


> I like your boat, Fred. My name is Max. I like sailing on my Dad's boat. What is the name of your boat?


Hello Max, thank you, my boat's name is Diablo.

that means devil in spanish!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailingfool said:


> After seeing Jeff's Farr my CS now looks a little slower than before...


SF...nice looking boat....very elegant.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SF what are the other two lines up the bow in addition to the furler?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks like the Halyards to keep them away from banging the mast


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh yes, of course. The boats on the hard, duh! Too many beers, not enough sailing.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

On the hard or not, stowing halyards off the mast is easier on the mast finish, and more importantly avoids annoying your neighbours with halyard noise in your slip, or at anchor. It's just plain good practice.

Many marinas sound like wind-chime Hell with so many absentee owners letting their halyards flap in the breeze!

OK - enough of that, lets get this thread back on track - bring on the pics!


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

My headsail lines run to the cockpit, so I am not used to seeing that. You can store your main halyard like mine is, after the TV antenna fiasco. Its 3/4's of the way up, wrapped around the shroud, definately not making any noise!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

"I'm a bit surprised to see a single spreader rig at 38 feet. Interested to know if you'd change that if the opportunity arose......"

I am not sure. I really like the simplicity of Synergy's rig. It is very easy to tune and is pretty forgiving and yet very responsive to backstay adjustment. The spreaders are a little long and too far raked aft to be ideal but Synergys' real windward limitation is her keel, rather than her rig, which is quite outdated and so stalls if you try to pinch up too high. In otherwords I don't think she would be helped by a double spreader rig. 

Jeff


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

goose327 said:


> Hello, all, I guess it's time I showed off my new baby. I have been signed up on this forum for a few years but never posted. I have never sailed a "real" boat before last weekend when I took out the "Platano Grande" on my home waters(New Melones), near Sonora, Ca.
> My intire sailing career consists of about a dozen times out on my Sunfish, this cutter is a whole new world.
> Anyway, heres a few pics of te maiden voyage.


Dude you need larger speakers, nobody is going to hear you on the East Coast.


----------



## BADG (Dec 24, 2001)

Shes gone now.


----------



## hughb (Oct 9, 2006)

*Fred*

Way to go Fred. Wish I'd had a boat like that at your age.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*"Windgeist" 1982 Tartan 37C #358*


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*S/V Wind Wing*


----------



## sailak (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## SVlagniappe (Jun 22, 2008)

A shot from our recent trip down to Port Aransas.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

A couple of shots from the Leukemia Cup Regatta.


----------



## Marigaux (Oct 5, 2008)

Heres my first (and current) boat, a lil Precision 165


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

That little white speck under the GG is Frolic, and I leaving for Mexico. My windvane on the babystay, and under spinnaker on Biscayne Bay Miami.


----------



## WhatTheFoley (Mar 30, 2009)

S/V Priorities at anchor in the San Juan Islands...










Having some fun on Lake Union this summer...


----------



## DwayneSpeer (Oct 12, 2003)

*SV Panacea*



Here's the Panacea under spinnaker. That's back in her racing days.










And with a bone in her teeth










And finally sporting her new paint this past Fall.


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

S/V Solare


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

Man that Tartan 37 sure is a pretty boat!


----------



## ctj1950 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sept 2010. My new boat.








Getting ready to haul her out.








New Dodger & Bimini


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

A great rest and relax day on our 1000 nautical mile trip home.










*Mystery*
Rik


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

I never posted in this thread? OK here goes:


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

*Nice boats.*

Ours turns 50 this year. Aldens first glass hull, Alden Challenger yawl.


----------



## GeorgeDog (Mar 11, 2010)

43 years old (I never tire of posting this photo).


----------



## Sublime (Sep 11, 2010)

Oh lawdy-lawd are there some beautiful boats in here.


----------

